# Какой аккордеон выбрать для обучения 3/4 или 4/4?



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (3 Ноя 2019)

Здравствуйте мне 22 года и я решил научиться играть на аккордеоне. Какой размер лучше подходит для начального обучения 3/4 или 4/4?


----------



## vev (3 Ноя 2019)

Yaroslav Yatsyk, 
Какой рост? 
Взрослому с нормальным ростом нужен полный инструмент


----------



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (3 Ноя 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Yaroslav Yatsyk,
> Какой рост?
> Взрослому с нормальным ростом нужен полный инструмент


Рост у меня: 187 см


----------



## vev (3 Ноя 2019)

yaroslav972802 написал(а):


> Рост у меня: 187 см


тогда без вариантов


Аргументы:
- на ¾ мех очень короткий и взрослый мужчина его просто напросто оторвет. 
- невозможно обеспечить нормальную постановку инструмента при игре сидя. Он либо будет висеть на ремнях, либо будет стоять но очень низко.

Узкий диапазон тоже можно отнести сюда же. Его конечно же хватит для начального обучения, но достаточно быстро упретесь в конец клавиатуры.


----------



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (4 Ноя 2019)

Ещё один вопрос по теме
Итальянский полный трёхголосный подойдёт для начала обучения?


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2019)

Да пофиг.... Если у него нормальная механика, не травит мех, нормальный строй - нивапрос. Садитесь за инструмент и вперед... 

Вот только, чтобы не наделать ошибок с самых первых шагов, возьмите несколько занятий с педагогом. Он должен поставить руку и инструмент. Поверьте, от этого очень многое зависит при освоении инструмента.


----------



## Alex33 (4 Ноя 2019)

Ярослав, почему Вы решили обучиться игре, именно, на аккордеоне, а не на баяне? А по поводу педагога--это правильный совет от Евгения.


----------



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (4 Ноя 2019)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Ярослав, почему Вы решили обучиться игре, именно, на аккордеоне, а не на баяне? А по поводу педагога--это правильный совет от Евгения.


Я просто знаком с клавиатурой фортепиано


----------



## Alexei (5 Ноя 2019)

yaroslav972802 написал(а):


> Я просто знаком с клавиатурой фортепиано


Имеет смысл познакомиться с клавиатурой баяна. Расположение кнопок на баяне упрощает исполнение. Сам инструмент как правило более компактный. Всё что играют на аккордеоне можно сыграть на баяне, но не наоборот.


----------



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (5 Ноя 2019)

Alexei написал(а):


> Имеет смысл познакомиться с клавиатурой баяна. Расположение кнопок на баяне упрощает исполнение. Сам инструмент как правило более компактный. Всё что играют на аккордеоне можно сыграть на баяне, но не наоборот.


Мне просто аккордеон более ближе чем баян


----------



## Alex33 (5 Ноя 2019)

yaroslav972802 написал(а):


> Я просто знаком с клавиатурой фортепиано


Тогда правильный выбор. Мне нравится продуманное расположение кнопок у баяна, что упрощает технические возможности при игре. Да и сам баянный бас впечатляет. Но аккордеон с 11 лет восхищал меня своей мелодичностью, да и внешним видом тоже... В добрый путь, Ярослав!


----------



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (5 Ноя 2019)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Тогда правильный выбор. Мне нравится продуманное расположение кнопок у баяна, что упрощает технические возможности при игре. Да и сам баянный бас впечатляет. Но аккордеон с 11 лет восхищал меня своей мелодичностью, да и внешним видом тоже... В добрый путь, Ярослав!


Большое спасибо))


----------

